# Hirsch Offers Kornit Paradigm II Direct-To-Garment Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Kornit Paradigm II, offered by Hirsch, is an add-on solution engineered to give screen printers the ability to digitally print on textiles. Screen printers can now increase their capacity for printing dark garments, complicated four-color process, spot combinations, variable data combinations or purely digital designs for short runs. 

The Kornit Paradigm II is designed to work on a manual or automatic carousel or oval screen printing press. It attaches to the machine with no setup and can be moved between stations. It also reduces the number of color passes and screens needed for multicolor jobs. 

Featuring eight Spectra Polaris print heads with four color channels, it has a 15.5- x 19.5-inch (60 cm x 90 cm) print area and is designed to handle 24/7 production. Produce complex digital and screen combinations in one job by combining flock, foil, metallics and glitter with high-quality digital print images.

This digital direct-to-garment printer can be used to print on cotton, polyester, cotton-polyester blends, spandex, viscose, linen, leather, denim, silk, wool and more. Output is to up to 200 garments per hour.

The Paradigm II uses Kornit’s NeoPigment ink, which is environmentally friendly and child safe. All Kornit machines are more efficient than other digital printers that require additional pretreatment and drying processes before printing. For a brochure of the Paradigm II go to Kornit Digital - Paradigm .

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

